# New Bike! Dobermann Pinscher!



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i love the colors, green is the new cool color


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sexy!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is my new Dobermann Pinscher:thumbsup: 

I don't need to list all the specs so I will just say:
I decided I couldn't part with a front brake so I have it wired through the head tube
Gold Label is 80mm and it feels sweet
It's a single speed as you can see
26s
Weighs around 33lbs

The wheather is pretty crappy outside so I have very little time on it but it feels great so far, and it super easy to manual it 

Thanks to everyone who gave me input

More pictures to come when it's nice out.

Please let me know what you think:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

that's a sweet bike, I'm diggin' the blue frame.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

More pics!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks awesome, I bet you are jonesing to go ride it. 
How high is the BB?


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah yeah! Nice bike. Action pics?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice sled. like the color combo. not a fan of the stem, but hey, everyone's dif...
keep us updated on what you think of her.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

More pics: I will get better ones when there is a sunny day but heres more for now 

Bottom bracket hight: About 14 inches

Action pics: I will when I get some time and a nice day

Updates: Will do


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> Bottom bracket hight: About *14 inches*


:eekster:  :eekster:

that's higher than my FR rig!


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*very nice*

that's the bike im still saving for...your not making the wait any easier!...that's it im gonna go rob the 7-11 around the corner.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

> Bottom bracket hight: About 14 inches


Wow, that's up there. Maybe the bike was at an angle when you measured?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Wow, that's up there. Maybe the bike was at an angle when you measured?


Could be. Do you want me to remeasure?


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

summud said:


> that's the bike im still saving for...your not making the wait any easier!...that's it im gonna go rob the 7-11 around the corner.


ok, im back...i chickened out. but i did buy a slurpy and a corn dog.that'll do... for now

nice bike!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

summud said:


> ok, im back...i chickened out. but i did buy a slurpy and a corn dog.that'll do... for now
> 
> nice bike!!


Haha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking at the pic that actually sounds about right...


----------



## Keepthemdead (Jul 23, 2006)

Very Nice, I've been thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t holy sh!t i like that thing dude, nice build. how's that fork hold up?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Ride Report*

So I went for a spin around the neighborhood yesterday (nothing big just curbs and other non-icy things). I found it very easy to do manuals, it corners quite well, it accelerates really fast, the gear ration (I dont even know what it is ) is perfect because I can get up to a good sprint but I can even climb a bit too, and it's much easier to ride backwards than on my Heckler. But for jumping it felt a little sluggish so I looked at the rebound knob on the fork and it was turned all the way towards "more" so I turned it towards "less" and this made the fork rebound much faster:skep: . So I don't know if it's mislabeled or a different deffinition of "less" but anyway it works great now.

On an unrelated note I realized that I don't know how to take off my front wheel because my fork has a through axel. This is not to say that I have a flat, I would just like to know how it's done. So if someone could explain how to do this it would be appreciated:thumbsup:.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The knob is not mislabeled, it means less or more rebound dampening. The more dampening you have, the slower the rebound gets.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> how's that fork hold up?


The fork is great! It's light, stiff, simple, and seems to be strong:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Outdoor Pictures*

Here are some new pics

I'm not sure if they are better or just different but here thay are.

The other bike is my Heckler in a rare moment of cleanness:eekster:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

very nice. i got a pinscher frame and im still waiting to build it up. yours looks really nice. i really need to start getting some parts.:madman:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

rorydude said:


> very nice. i got a pinscher frame and im still waiting to build it up. yours looks really nice. i really need to start getting some parts.:madman:


Thanks man

Make sure you post up some pics when you have yours built up:thumbsup:


----------

